# I might be crazy but hear me out. Thinking of swapping parts to a hardtail



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

I've got a Kona process 134 DL. I like the bike but not super stoked on the whole FS experience. Here is where I may be crazy. I have a honzo DL SS that I'm really liking. I have a honzo ST geared that I really like. I'm thinking of buying the honzo ESD and building it up geared with parts from the Process to offer a bit different geo, changing the ST to SS and putting gears back on the Honzo DL. I know that would leave me with 3 hard tails and that might be redundant. Am I crazy or should I keep the Process and the other bikes as is. I mostly ride alone or with other hard tail riders so I'm not in a big competition to go fast. Just looking for fun.

Thanks for your input. I'm struggling with the decision as I fear the bikes might be too similar. If it helps, this is my second FS and I just feel like the ride is muted on the trail. I kind of like being on the edge with a HT.

Thanks again.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Grindup said:


> I've got a Kona process 134 DL. I like the bike but not super stoked on the whole FS experience. Here is where I may be crazy. I have a honzo DL SS that I'm really liking. I have a honzo ST geared that I really like. I'm thinking of buying the honzo ESD and building it up geared with parts from the Process to offer a bit different geo, changing the ST to SS and putting gears back on the Honzo DL. I know that would leave me with 3 hard tails and that might be redundant. Am I crazy or should I keep the Process and the other bikes as is. I mostly ride alone or with other hard tail riders so I'm not in a big competition to go fast. Just looking for fun.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I'm struggling with the decision as I fear the bikes might be too similar. If it helps, this is my second FS and I just feel like the ride is muted on the trail. I kind of like being on the edge with a HT.
> 
> Thanks again.


If you really do not get along with the FS experience, go with your initial gut. Build up another hardtail! Since it appears you are doing frame only on the ESD, if you find out was wrong, sure will be easy for you to sell that frame and you will still have the process frame. I think your idea of DL geared, ST SS, and Honzo geared makes sense. Lighest bike DL geared for pushing long miles on training rides. ST for SS, has always been a great SS choice. ESD makes sense to be geared as the bike that can tackle the most going down and will probably be the heaviest.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Depending on which generation your 134 is, it’s a less than stellar pedaling bike that’s a bit overweight. If you can sell it, I would. Life is too short for bikes you don’t like.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm with the others, keep the bikes that inspire you to ride. I had a full suspension as well, but sold it off since I wasn't riding it, and built up a hardtail.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I recently got a Nicolai Argon Pinion 27+ frame and C12 drivetrain, swapped parts over from a GG Shred Dogg, and I couldn’t be happier 👍

I still have an FS bike, a Canfield Lithium, but for two weeks I haven’t ridden the Lithium.

I don’t know that I’d want multiple Honzos, nor would I only want 29ers, perhaps the OP could consider something a little more “interesting”, like a Pinion drive?

I’m a retired single speeder and ex muni rider, riding a Pinion is like the best of all worlds, has the reduced swing weight of an SS bike, a quiet low maintenance belt drive, but when you want the gears they’re there, all twelve of them 😆

I doubt I’d give up my FS enduro bike, there’s just too many things I ride that are well out of the hardtail realm, but an aggressive geo hardtail can do quite a lot 👍

As much as I appreciate 29ers, there’s a lot to be said for an aggressive 27.5 hardtail, esp if you already have a couple 29ers. 

So when I was looking at Pinion bikes, my buddy got interested; he’s a very fast SS endurance racer. He bought a hardtail titanium Pinion and I got the Nicolai. We both love our Pinions.


----------



## bigE29er (Jul 26, 2019)

I went back to a hard tail 2 years ago (29er +) after 10 years on a full sus... I have enjoyed the hardtail!


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

katsup said:


> I'm with the others, keep the bikes that inspire you to ride. I had a full suspension as well, but sold it off since I wasn't riding it, and built up a hardtail.


Sums it up. It doesn't matter what the world thinks, they're your bikes. Build what you want to ride


----------



## response3 (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe it’s just the wrong FS bike for you? Might be worth a shot to demo some of the newer “downcountry” style bikes like the Revel Ranger, Transition Spur, Epic Evo, etc. They’ll all have short travel but should pedal much better than the Kona and let you decend with confidence.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Whether you sell the FS bike complete or move the parts to a HT frame life is too short to keep a bike you don't love.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I would never try to talk anyone out of an ESD. Funnest bike I’ve ever owned. Will handle XC. Will handle absurdity (see below):


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I sold my FS last year to exclusively ride hardtails. If they work for your terrain they are a ton of fun. If I was traveling more I would be more inclined to have a FS bike.

I have a few different 29er hardtails spanning the travel range / geo range (66.5 - 64) 120-160mm. In general middle of the road hardtails are excellent (65 degree HA, short chainstays, etc)

I also have three hardtails
XC race. Trail. Charge the downs.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Grindup said:


> I've got a Kona process 134 DL. I like the bike but not super stoked on the whole FS experience. Here is where I may be crazy. I have a honzo DL SS that I'm really liking. I have a honzo ST geared that I really like. I'm thinking of buying the honzo ESD and building it up geared with parts from the Process to offer a bit different geo, changing the ST to SS and putting gears back on the Honzo DL. I know that would leave me with 3 hard tails and that might be redundant. Am I crazy or should I keep the Process and the other bikes as is. I mostly ride alone or with other hard tail riders so I'm not in a big competition to go fast. Just looking for fun.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I'm struggling with the decision as I fear the bikes might be too similar. If it helps, this is my second FS and I just feel like the ride is muted on the trail. I kind of like being on the edge with a HT.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm making a similar decision. I recently ordered a 2nd hard tail frame. I did this because my current hard tail is set up as a SS and I want to keep it that way, but I also am finding I'm just really enjoying riding a hard tail in general and would like one that is geared. However that will have me with 3 bikes, and I don't really ride enough to justify 3 bikes, so I've decided I'm only riding hard tails for a while, and put my FS bike up for sale. I know I'm not done riding FS, but I can live without it for a year or so, until my next dream FS bike becomes available


----------

